# New Re:flex Combo discs??



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is the new style


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

I guessed that rotating the disc 180 and using the back most slots were the way to go...?


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

Yup, that's how to do it, rotate the disc 180* and mount that way. Still won't give you a ton of options though. I recently swapped out my reflex cartel X's because I couldn't get my boots centered. I wish they offset the holes from centered to give a bit more options. Went back to EST. Hopefully you'll get your sorted!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

wren said:


> On the old disc, I rode with the disc shoved forward and the screws in the back most slot.
> 
> What is the equivalent on the new disc?


I do the same with the old disc. Looks like the back most slot is the centre on board so that option is gone to make way for the channel holes. Bad design adjustability wise just got worse but with benefit of reducing waste (i.e. sending 2 sets of discs, used to be 3 sets (prior 3D system), with every set of bindings). Mounting reflex bindings on channel boards never felt solid/secure with just 2 screws being so close together; im my experience the mounting screws loosen up way quicker than EST. Almost never have issues with loose screws on regular 4-hole mounting.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Burton binding really are the worst choice on the market when it comes to adjustability for regular 4x2 insert pattern snowboards.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't mind the three waist centering positions, though with the new combo disc it took me a moment to guess what would be right. 

Feel like they could make a video on it or update their online manual to show how the new disc works.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I do not believe rotating these disks 180 degrees is an option. The 4x4 holes let you adjust just a bit forward or backwards. But for horizontal adjustments it's whatever holes are available on your board or the channel.

The binding baseplate won't accept the disk turned 90 degrees also it kills the whole Re:Flex functionality if it did.

If you're on a channel board you can adjust the heel cup and high back with screws that are ok the side of the bindings baseplate.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

180 works... You are thinking 90 no?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

wren said:


> I don't mind the three waist centering positions, though with the new combo disc it took me a moment to guess what would be right.
> 
> Feel like they could make a video on it or update their online manual to show how the new disc works.


You posted a picture of an attention label that came with the bindings where it says rotate 180 for boot centering, and ask how it works? I don't get it.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Its a mental jump to assume that rotating the disc 180 and using the back slot is equivalent of using the back slot of the old reflex disc which had a simple forward, center and back slot. 

Though a small jump, it went from excitement of mounting new Burton bindings on my new board like I've done many times, to sitting there self questioning does rotating a non symmetrical disc yield the same result as old symmetrical disc.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

wren said:


> 180 works... You are thinking 90 no?


Oh yes you're right! Haha indeed rotating 180 gives you the same adjustment options as the previous disk that had 3 sets of holes.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

wren said:


> Its a mental jump to assume that rotating the disc 180 and using the back slot is equivalent of using the back slot of the old reflex disc which had a simple forward, center and back slot.
> 
> Though a small jump, it went from excitement of mounting new Burton bindings on my new board like I've done many times, to sitting there self questioning does rotating a non symmetrical disc yield the same result as old symmetrical disc.


This is when you grab a beer and just do it


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Haha the silly part is the tag itself the first line after the word Attention although in tiny print says to rotate the disk 180 for boot centering! No guessing was necessarily; go figure.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> This is when you grab a beer and just do it


I think that was the problem, I was mounting them with whisky instead of beer. 😆


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

wren said:


> I think that was the problem, I was mounting them with whisky instead of beer. 😆


Totally! Should have had beer in hand and whiskey after it was mounted.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Does Burton intentionally screw over non-channel users when it comes to stance width? It's such an easy design change to allow for more width adjustments like how Union discs do it. Even if they don't want to entirely change the design, you can create another disc without toe/heel adjustment and give us one with width.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Does Burton intentionally screw over non-channel users when it comes to stance width? It's such an easy design change to allow for more width adjustments like how Union discs do it. Even if they don't want to entirely change the design, you can create another disc without toe/heel adjustment and give us one with width.


They have discs like that too, but doesn't officially sell them. They don't work as well with the Re-flex thing, and as you say it's not needed on channel.


----------

